# Success! Cold smoking garlic bulbs and garlic chips for seasonings YES!



## munsterfan (Jul 18, 2016)

Cold smoked for 48-hours over a Mixture of chipped Olive & Almond wood, mixed with Carob pods, Rosemary and Bay Laurel leaves.

Bulbs ...at last!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2016)

Cool!

Bet the flavor is fantastic!

Al


----------



## munsterfan (Jul 18, 2016)

The tastes is sublime, sweet, nutty smoky but not intense.  













garlic work in the summer evening.jpeg



__ munsterfan
__ Jul 18, 2016





  

Photo is of the prep work and the smoked bulb and Smoked Garlic Sea-salt

Before we can grind them we dry them for 12-18 hours in our homemade dehydrator ...old windows with stainless steel screens on the roof of the shed: see photo













Dehydrator, sea salt above chiles.jpg



__ munsterfan
__ Jul 18, 2016






Now experimenting with smoking Black Garlic that we process for 41-days on the 'warm' setting of an old rice cooker













Black garlic first batch.jpg



__ munsterfan
__ Jul 18, 2016






And our first reseller shop.... sold out quickly!  Lucky us....or rather lucky customers, truth be told! 













First shop reseller July.jpg



__ munsterfan
__ Jul 18, 2016






And our happy life in retirement just rolls on.............













Smoke Garlic July 2016.jpg



__ munsterfan
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## sota d (Jul 18, 2016)

I love garlic, but never even thought about smoking it. You've done some fine work there. Thanks for the ideas, David.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2016)

Morning...  FWIW....   Garlic is a root crop that can harbor botulism pathogen....    Smoking in a low oxygen environment can promote growth of the pathogen...  also, storing at room temperature in an airtight container can promote growth of botulism pathogen...

Commercially, *garlic* is stored near 32°F (0°C). However, most home refrigerators are too warm for ideal long-term *storage* of *garlic*. Instead, *store* it in a cool, dry, well-ventilated place in well-ventilated containers such as mesh bags. *Storage* life is 3 to 5 months under cool (60°F/16°C), dry, dark conditions.


----------



## munsterfan (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi thanks ...I got lots of help from this forum... Do note that we HOT smoke the salt. It's a better method to create smoke film around the individual crystals. We took an old oven pan to use as a fire box, then elevated a second oven pan over the fire box. The turn on the gas burners and burn/smoke the wood chips for 1-2 hours, cool and store in airtight containers within which the smoke infusions seems to intensify over time..  But you gotta watch it carefully; if the wood flames up the smoke becomes bitter and turns the salt back instead of a lovely golden colour.

When we mix with smoked, dried, ground garlic-chips we use a ratio of 1 to 4 or 1 to 5 garlic/salt. Enjoy













Smoked salt using gas BBQ.jpg



__ munsterfan
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## munsterfan (Jul 18, 2016)

yes you are correct I miss-wrote; we have a use by date of 3-weeks. We keep no bulbs longer then that unless frozen. The chips are bone dry, can grind into dust. The dried garlic mixed with salt has a longer shelf-life.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 18, 2016)

MF, Great looking smoke !


----------

